# Anal Sex Question



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

This is a question aimed at the guy’s of the forum really, however ladies feel free to post you views/thoughts on this too!!

Guy’s how would you feel if your wife/girlfriend said that she would like to perform anal sex on you via the use of either a dildo or vibrator or perhaps even a strap on? Is this something that you would be open to trying with her or a total no go zone?


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

63Vino said:


> This is a question aimed at the guy’s of the forum really, however ladies feel free to post you views/thoughts on this too!!
> 
> Guy’s how would you feel if your wife/girlfriend said that she would like to perform anal sex on you via the use of either a dildo or vibrator or perhaps even a strap on? Is this something that you would be open to trying with her or a total no go zone?


I love having this done. My wife uses a small glass toy on me once every couple months or so. Absolutely earth shattering orgasms each time!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I don't think I would like it. . .I can't personally see how it would feel good.

I guess I don't get it but to each their own.

To add, I just went out with a friend (platonically) who just went through a bad divorce herself. Anyway, she confided in me that one of the main reason she broke up was she found out her husband was a cross-dresser. She discovered provocative photos of him on the computer and actually 2 years before she found out, her 18 year old son walked in on him and swore him to secrecy.

I admit I don't get the gender reversal role (and this seems to be a variation of that) fetish and both of these seem kind of a variation on the same theme.

She said too that he is/was not homosexual and I beleive her.

Yet, the whole idea of a phallus up your butt seems rather homosexual to me. . .would the guys please explain it to me? 

I have heard that homosexuality and heterosexuality arent' really black and white and that most men and women fall on a continuum. Maybe I am just more down on the straight side than a lot of guys? (maybe? I do like show tunes though)


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

I asked my H about this and he said since I agreed with a-s*x with him. It is just fair that he give in to my request. I just want to try it. Like Star, I find it HOT! Would like to try it just once.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Star said:


> It is hot think what I like most about it is that he is showing
> complete trust in letting me "go there" and if he didn't enjoy
> it or it was not for him I would never push the issue
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


To answer the post, yes we've done it (once many moons ago) yes he loves it, would love it to be more frequent. 
To add to it, though: I've a problem with anal sex in that I quite like it once he's in there but getting there can be a bit tricky (because the stress of fearing rejection/failure can make him a bit limp, not altogether surprising....) AND my bum's not my favourite bit of my anatomy & for various physical reasons I am absolutely anal !ha ha !! about keeping it scrupulously - and I mean scrupulously - clean so it would almost have to be pre-planned. 
More, though.... I don't think it's anything homosexual at all. The prostate is a source of mega orgasms for him, so he likes a finger, toy, whatever he can get - perhaps not, actually - but you know what I mean! Our problem is me and my thing about bums & dirt/hygiene - I literally only like doing that- the fingering - with a rubber glove, which we've tried to make seem sexy with varying degrees of success!


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a no go situation, guys don't want to do that.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

It is a proven fact that the reason so many men (STRAIGHT MEN TOO) find it stimulating and enjoyable is because of where their prostate is located. It is something that is done between a man n a wife and its awesome.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

SweetiepieMI said:


> It is a proven fact that the reason so many men (STRAIGHT MEN TOO) find it stimulating and enjoyable is because of where their prostate is located. It is something that is done between a man n a wife and its awesome.


awesome for who? You are a chick how do you know what it feels like.

Don't do it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

It is awesome from a females standpoint to give your partner the enjoyment. Everything isnt always about what you, you ,you. I personally take enjoyment is pleasing him and him returning the favor. Not because we want anything out of it, but because its hot for us to know taht we are doing something exciting for our partners. 
Plus it give us a chance to be in control and alot of the strapons have a bullet in them which DOES give a good feeling to the chick....


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Flanders said:


> awesome for who? You are a chick how do you know what it feels like.
> 
> Don't do it!!!!!!!!!



She doesn't know because she's a man, she knows because she knows her man and he's told her. Mine told me. Mine is straight, no doubt hers is too. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean other straight men don't. I don't (particularly) love doing it for him, but he loves it, so.........


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

madimoff said:


> She doesn't know because she's a man, she knows because she knows her man and he's told her. Mine told me. Mine is straight, no doubt hers is too. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean other straight men don't. I don't (particularly) love doing it for him, but he loves it, so.........


:iagree::iagree::iagree: exactly my point :smthumbup:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I don't mean to imply (I guess I did) that if you like this that you are gay.

I don't know. . .I just don't think I want anything phallic up my butt. 

If men here like the idea of that, then what's the difference in having a guy do that to you? You may as well, right? You see what I mean? I swear I am not judging but I guess me and Flanders are further down on the straight/gay continuum.

I can't even fantasize about a phallus in me anally.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Also - just kind of thinking here - it's not like its really natural for a woman to be dying to have a phallus in their rear end either - yet plenty of men fantasize about that and don't seem to think its gay.
> 
> If you limit your thinking too much, the only "natural" act is intercourse.


:iagree:


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I get it once a year from my ......... proctologist. More than I care for at that. Pegging is definitely not on Amp's to do list.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

I can't believe the women on here actually think guys like it? Why would they if you ladies don't like it why do you think I guy would think it is so great. I have counted 3 or 4 guys on here don't like it and no gus said they do like it.

You ladies stop trying to do this to your man!!!!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol exactly- you know they like it when they can get off without even touching himself. And ive been told its an awesome orgasam!

And like one person said....do you enjoy doing anal with your wife? If so, does that mean that you have homosexual thoughts and feelings?


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

My wife has used a strapon with me in the past. She also uses toys on me. I asked her to try this some years ago and while reluctant at first, she went along. Now that she sees the effect it has on me (amazing orgasms) we have incorporated this into our lovemaking more regularly. It's great. Nothing gay about it. Just feels awesome and it's a turnon with the role reversal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband would absolutely never want this, he does not necessarily think it is all gay, just doesn't understand why any man would want to do this. Though I have read how it does enhance orgasms, I'm sure these people know of what they speak. I am not bothered by his disgust to it, it is nothing I care to try on him either. 

But... if he did, I would.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Scannerguard said:


> If men here like the idea of that, then what's the difference in having a guy do that to you? You may as well, right? You see what I mean?


The movie "Pulp Fiction" opens with two men debating whether a footrub is sexual. Finally, one asks "Would you give one to a man?" The other doesn't say anything, because he knows he's lost.

Gay men perform oral sex on each other; would you accept oral sex from a man? Would you have anal sex with a man?

If your wife giving you oral sex turns you on, but a man giving you oral sex does not, then why is it hard for you to see that the same dynamic may apply in this case?



> I swear I am not judging but I guess me and Flanders are further down on the straight/gay continuum.


Some time ago I saw a sex columnist address this question by writing "A man who wants to do wild things with his _girlfriend_, the _girl_, is not gay."


----------



## Rob2380 (Dec 21, 2009)

Besides the physical sensations, which can be rather intense, I think for me at least, there's a certain thrill in letting my spouse take control. For her, she's told me the pleasure is in doing something that makes me feel very good, and provides some variation in our love life once in a while. A lot of men seem to have some real issues with this part of their anatomy, and admittedly this is not for everyone. There will always be some acts that appeal to some and not to others. The point for me is that this is a pleasurable act (when done carefully!) and it adds to our enjoyment of sex as a couple. Isn't that part of what we're all looking for in our relationships?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> If your wife giving you oral sex turns you on, but a man giving you oral sex does not, then why is it hard for you to see that the same dynamic may apply in this case?


I don't get it. 

I have a "phallus" which provides me with good sensation. I want to put my "phallus" in my female.

I think that's inherent in being a male. I mean. . .it's what we do, no? It's how we "behave."

Why would I want something phallic in me? Unless there is some gay tendency?

I am trying to wrap my head around this but I honestly can't.

I mean, the only time I do get some inkling of comprehension of getting sexual pleasure out of this is my gf has "mounted me" from behind to give me a backrub/foreplay. That has been a turn-on to feel all the naked skin against my back and kinda "being controlled" much like a woman feels I suppose when her man mounts her from behind.

That being said, even though I get an erection, it's pointing the wrong way (lol).

If there was anything phallic though as she did that. . .I don't think I'd be turned on. No, I'm pretty sure just the opposite would occur.

But if you say it's not gay, it's not gay.

Again, this woman I know's ex-husband she discovered was cross-dressing (with size 12 feet) and she said he wasn't gay. I'm sure he wasn't and I accept her testimony at face value.

Whether or not the orgasms are good or not is moot to me. I mean, you could be gettign a good orgasm not so much it is physical but you are living out some gay fantasy, right? I mean, we all know that orgasms are 50% mental, 50% physical. Some of the best orgasms come from getting all emotionall worked up (I'd say most of them actually).

I suppose gender-reversal and homosexuality aren't the same. I guess I don't get either though.

Other than to make someone laugh on Halloween maybe, why would I want to dress up like a woman?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't get how something is gay unless there is someone of the opposite sex involved.

My prostate - which is located inside my anus - is just another part of my body. Asking my wife to stimulate it sounds totally reasonable to me.

Now, if I ask her to dress up like Indiana Jones and do it, then maybe I'm showing some gay tendencies.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

:iagree: LMAO :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Now, if I ask her to dress up like Indiana Jones and do it, then maybe I'm showing some gay tendencies.


:rofl::smthumbup:

I think I can understand how it could be construed as homoerotic, but I'm another that is of the opinion that unless you have sexual feelings about the same sex, then it's not 'gay'.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL. . .okay, good enough. . .and I as said. . .I do like show tunes.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Dryden said:


> :rofl::smthumbup:
> 
> I think I can understand how it could be construed as homoerotic, but I'm another that is of the opinion that unless you have sexual feelings about the same sex, then it's not 'gay'.


I had this chat with a buddy, and his opinoin was that it was too gay for him. I told him it's only too gay for me if another guy does it to me...


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

So.. all good stuff.. thanks all for yer candor..

Half seem to think its fine and fun between a couple which is kinda what I believe...

the other half seems to think if anything touches their bum... they will end up like this....
YouTube - Electric Six - "Gay Bar" (Hi Res)

which i highly doubt.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It's sad that anal sex is equated with being homosexual. Our bodies are hard wired to experience pleasure in particular regions and the anal region is a hot spot of nerves for both men and women. 

That has nothing to do with being homosexual, as being "gay" is about wanting a relationship with someone of the same sex, not necessarily what you do while you are in that relationship.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright, here's what I think..

I'm a very sexual person, and only a few positions just dont do it for me...I want sex from pretty much every position there is with my wife...I find it erotic, and really intimate...I love giving Anal sex to my wife, we've had some problems with that though (she's still gettin used to it) but when I first started wanting to have anal sex with her she would sometimes say "Hey, let me try it on you and lets see how you like it!" I was like "No way, that's only for gay people" 
But..somehow whenever my wife would give me a blowjob, she would sometimes put one hand around where my prostate is (between my penis and ass) and for some reason it intesified the feeling..so another day she wanted to try rubbing my prostate from inside...so I said, "whatever, feels good on the outside so it's gotta feel good on the inside" it gave me the craziest orgasm I had ever experienced...
My wife only does this maybe once a month on me...sometimes while giving me a blowjob..sometimes she'll give me a full body massage and finish with an anal penetration massage...and it feels damn good..
But one thing I gotta say though is for some reason it only feels good like that about once every few weeks, there's a certain fluid that builds up in the prostate...I guess when there's alot of it, it feels better....some doctors actually recommend wives giving their husbands prostate massages...and I would much rather have my wife doin that than some male doctor...

Alot of people seem to think anything anal is gay, so they judge it before they even have a clue what their talking about...I have never been attracted to another man, I am extremely attracted to woman, especially a womans ass...but am in no shape or form attracted to any mans ass, but something about me and my wife playin around with one another ass is very sexual and intimate to me...I think it's crazy hot...

I say forget what most people say and just enjoy what feels good...hey it's between husband and wife, what are you scared about?


----------



## Photoninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I am open to a lot of stuff and up until yesterday I though my husband was happy with our sex life, but anal sex to me is unsanitary. He tells me he think I can never be wild enough for him now. He wants oral anal play.


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

There are a lot of opinions on this subject, but here is my .02. I think it is pretty fun. I am definitely not gay, no bi, but the feeling of having your prostate stimulated is amazing expecially around orgasm. I did some extensive research prior to ever trying *(giving or receiving) and my wife was fully aware of the situation. I think that oral anal is a toally different beast and there are very specific precautions that need to be take. If they are though, it can be very fulfilling if you are into that sort of thing. It can't be a spur of the moment situation, it has to be planned to ensure it occurs safely. Like I said though, I will do most anything once. I keep myself very clean for that reason, and understand all the precautions in place to keep it that way.

hope that helps.


----------



## cantletgo (Mar 22, 2010)

For any guy who says straight guys don't like it, um, just check out the multitude of internet porn with girls doing just that to their men. My husband is as straight as they come, but he enjoys it. Ever heard the term "milking the prostate"? There are just some people who are open to all kinds of physical pleasure without inhibitions, so don't knock it til ya try it.


----------



## Lostbut.... (Mar 22, 2010)

cantletgo said:


> For any guy who says straight guys don't like it, um, just check out the multitude of internet porn with girls doing just that to their men. My husband is as straight as they come, but he enjoys it. Ever heard the term "milking the prostate"? There are just some people who are open to all kinds of physical pleasure without inhibitions, so don't knock it til ya try it.


:iagree:


----------



## Brettscout (Jan 19, 2010)

As a straight, heterosexual married guy....if my wife wanted to do this to me...and was one of her sexual fantasies.....I would go for it/give it a try. I think its only fair as she lets me do this to her.
However....I doubt my wife would ever ask this of me...but would be open to the experience.


----------



## momtobe (Nov 12, 2009)

From a medical standpoint, the prostate is affected the most from anal stimulation whereas the pressure is centered on the hard 'walnut' sac located approximately 3-4 inches inside the anus. The hardened exterior of the prostate is loaded with nerve endings that sends a sensation to the brain that makes the male orgasm much more intense than normal vaginal intercourse. Some men are afraid or nervous as it interferes with the male model of being a dominant homosexual. Others embrace this feeling as a sexual freedom that some men never get to experience. As far as being considered gay, not manly enough and so forth, if you trust your spouse and you feel that they can give you that kind of satisfaction with out going outside the marriage, I say more power to you! I would never know how it feels personally, I only have the testimonials of my H to verify that it is a trully wonderful experience.


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

If my wife would initiate any kind of sex act (no animals) I would be thrilled!


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

bumpgrind1 said:


> If my wife would initiate any kind of sex act (no animals) I would be thrilled!


:smthumbup::lol:


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I'm not man enough


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd be down for it on a mood specific basis. Sometimes I come way harder with something there, but most times it's a no-go zone. Doesn't matter since my wife isn't interested in that stuff.


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do so many men think that having something stuck up your bum = you are gay?! 
All the men on here that have tried it have more or less said 'WOW!'. 
If you have tried it and said 'no not for me' then fine, its your right. But how can you possibly say you don't like it if you havent tried it?

If a consenting couple over the age of 18/21 are in a private place like their bedroom doing something they both enjoy and want then IMO anything goes. 
If whatever 'it' is they are doing is a criminal offence in the country in which they are doing it then don't forget the Eleventh Commandment - don't get caught!!!!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I hate that men won't give this one a try (even with a really small plug meant only to provide stimulation to the prostate)

Wish I knew a way to bring this one up to the SO but he won't even go in for his medical exams because he is so uptight about his back end. He has the fear of the "gay" label among other hang up I can't figure out.

I wish he could find some fun in a toy, not just for my fun. Have been dying to find out if he would like this but have yet to figure out how to bring it up (funny since he right out aked me about anal the first time my period was ever early and he wanted some HAAAAAA he didn't get it then, but did later) I would LOVE to be able to excite him in a new way... fun fun.. but how in hell do you bring it up to a man whose tush puckers for a week at the mere mention of being overdue for the medical exam HAHAHA


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Photoninja said:


> I am open to a lot of stuff and up until yesterday I though my husband was happy with our sex life, but anal sex to me is unsanitary. He tells me he think I can never be wild enough for him now. He wants oral anal play.


If that is your only hang up, but you are still secretly interested... let me suggest the anal douche before. It truly cleans you out completely. You still can't play the double dipping (icky yeast infection) but you aren't going to have any nasties or even odors. 

Just thought I would put that out there for you to ponder. BTW even the douching, when you know that it is for the purpose of later play, can and probably WILL end up being a HUGE turn on for you. Can't explain it, but it SOOOOOOO is


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

jezza said:


> Why do so many men think that having something stuck up your bum = you are gay?!
> All the men on here that have tried it have more or less said 'WOW!'.
> If you have tried it and said 'no not for me' then fine, its your right. But how can you possibly say you don't like it if you havent tried it?
> 
> ...




The same way a woman has the right to her body.


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

63Vino said:


> This is a question aimed at the guy’s of the forum really, however ladies feel free to post you views/thoughts on this too!!
> 
> Guy’s how would you feel if your wife/girlfriend said that she would like to perform anal sex on you via the use of either a dildo or vibrator or perhaps even a strap on? Is this something that you would be open to trying with her or a total no go zone?


I absolutely would on one condition: that she let me have anal sex with her at a time of my choosing (could be right after she's done with me or the next time we have sex, which it probably would since anal sex is the holy grail for me).
If she said she'd let me get it on with her butt, then strap that sucker on and let's roll! I'll fulfill almost any fantasy with a woman as long as she'll fulfill any of my fantasies. A shame that my wife doesn't seem to have any, other than stupid crap like the dishes are already done and she's 20lbs lighter.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Why do so many men think that having something stuck up your bum = you are gay?!


Well, it could have to do with the fact that gay men stick their penises in other guys' bums.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> Well, it could have to do with the fact that gay men stick their penises in other guys' bums.


They also perform oral sex on one another, but I don't think many men consider receiving oral sex (from a woman) to be a homosexual act.

When my wife and I first discussed the possibility of trying anal sex, I told her that, since I'd read that a male receiving feels a heightened sensation due to the prostate being stimulated, I wouldn't ask her to receive if I wasn't willing to, as well. She was on the receiving end (no pun intended) first, and enjoyed it. A while later, we used one of her smaller vibrators on me, and I found it enjoyable, as well. While our activity along those lines is more frequently her receiving (be it me or one of her toys), I will occasionally receive, as well. In fact, once she got a new favorite vibrator, she gave me one of her old ones specifically for when I feel like having the ol' prostate stimulated, either solo or with her help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IH8theFriendZone (Mar 14, 2011)

Grayson said:


> They also perform oral sex on one another, but I don't think many men consider receiving oral sex (from a woman) to be a homosexual act.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm going to need to remember that one! My wife has always tried to play the gay card on me when I mention anal sex.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would ask her to research Tantric massage and the P-Spot.


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

I had enjoyed this before I married, I asked my wife to have anal sex with me with a strap on. She said that she isn't gay would not do this. Kinda made me feel rejected since I really felt like I told her how I felt and liked and she flat out said no. I am still trying to get her to have anal sex with me. I've told her that there are as many or more nerve endings that feel good in the anal area as her clit or my glan.

airplane


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

I had also asked her to rim me and was refused that she is not interested and that it was disgusting. I said any area of the body that isn't clean can taste and feel disgusting, including; *****, ****s, mouths, etc. It didn't change her mind.

airplane


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

airplane said:


> I had enjoyed this before I married, I asked my wife to have anal sex with me with a strap on. She said that she isn't gay would not do this. Kinda made me feel rejected since I really felt like I told her how I felt and liked and she flat out said no. I am still trying to get her to have anal sex with me. I've told her that there are as many or more nerve endings that feel good in the anal area as her clit or my glan.
> 
> airplane


How can a man having sex with a woman be called gay?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

airplane said:


> I had enjoyed this before I married, I asked my wife to have anal sex with me with a strap on. She said that she isn't gay would not do this. Kinda made me feel rejected since I really felt like I told her how I felt and liked and she flat out said no. I am still trying to get her to have anal sex with me. I've told her that there are as many or more nerve endings that feel good in the anal area as her clit or my glan.
> 
> airplane


You may want to put off the strap on in favor of a prostate stimulator... it's a little less "weird" I think. Baby steps LOL 

I would be into anal play with the man, but the strap on might be taking it a little far. That's a bit too far out of the natural realm of the woman's job when in bed with a man LOL


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I did it once on my husband with a vib and he wouldn't try that again. LOL it was just for fun.


----------



## airplane (Mar 15, 2011)

63Vino said:


> This is a question aimed at the guy’s of the forum really, however ladies feel free to post you views/thoughts on this too!!
> 
> Guy’s how would you feel if your wife/girlfriend said that she would like to perform anal sex on you via the use of either a dildo or vibrator or perhaps even a strap on? Is this something that you would be open to trying with her or a total no go zone?


I've asked my wife to do this but she replied that she isn't gay and no way would she wear a dildo or use a vibrator on me. I had used a vibrator before I was married while masturbating. Personally I felt a bit of rejection after asking her and sharing such a private part of myself. Was hoping she would be more open to my needs. I also asked her to rim me and it was like I asked for the world and my cake too. She said no way she would ever do that no matter what.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, I can see the "no-go" on the rimming... It's one thing to use a finger (with glove?) or toy on someone, but quite another to ask them to go oral. Even though I have no problems with it myself.

C


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

I would be "open" to it. In fact I have suggested/requested prostate massages and have been shot down with a great deal of embarrassment.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

A vibrator is too large. Start with an aneros.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> A vibrator is too large. Start with an aneros.


Depends on the vibrator. My wife's got one that's maybe as thick as a AA battery, and just a bit longer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Then you might lose it? That would be awkward in the E.R.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

It's got a base wide enough that that's not an issue. Base is sort of a "flower" design. As described by the "toy party" sales rep she bought it from, base is intended (at least when used "normally") to have the petals vibrate from the vibration of the main component and lightly stimulate the clitoris. So if it gets...um..."lost," there's some major force being applied.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

How about a feeldoe ladies?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

63Vino said:


> Guy’s how would you feel if your wife/girlfriend said that she would like to perform anal sex on you via the use of either a dildo or vibrator or perhaps even a strap on? Is this something that you would be open to trying with her or a total no go zone?


Maybe as a trade of for allowing me to perform anal on her...... so far, with exception of a small butt plug and on rare occasion, my finger working around and somethings into her ass during sex, she's not into anal, so if the thought of doing me, got her intrigued, I'ld be up for it (as long as it was smaller or at least no larger than mine, fair is fair)

Not that I haven't fantasized about it, but the Feeldoe thing looks interesting, and at least would do something for/to her at the same time..... and would like to know it's directly in touch with her, not just attached to a harness or held with her hand.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

IH8theFriendZone said:


> I'm going to need to remember that one! My wife has always tried to play the gay card on me when I mention anal sex.


even step it up, saying lesbians perform oral sex, and you giving her oral doesn't make your or her lesbians..... Although I have on rare occasions, while feasting on my wife (wondered if women loved licking other women as much as I do)


----------



## nicky1 (Jan 20, 2012)

anal sex between a man and woman, is not gay, it is just a bit outside the square, being gay means you have an unnatural desire for men, and for her to return the favour is a bit odd, woman are the ones to be entered. and i believe they want to be, it is how they were made


----------



## RECHTSANWALT (Oct 5, 2011)

absolutely NO. Even if that would be the only way I could get someone into bed.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

if you like it then why not? Its a man and a woman, play around..have fun..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spock (Jan 26, 2012)

As I have sexually matured, I have started to enjoy the occasional prostrate simulation during BJ’s. I have no gay tendencies. During my younger years, I’d been quite scared of it but I’m not as uptight anymore. 

I can understand why many (if not most) heterosexual men find the thought disturbing though. It takes a lot of guts to be open to an experience that seems dangerously close to being gay. When I first ventured down this road, I did question my sexuality for a while. Reading up more about the subject and examining my gender preferences closely however put my mind to rest as I realized that I definitely didn’t have any gay tendencies.


----------



## mralwayswrong (Jan 28, 2012)

i am a straight guy but love it ! my ex doesnt like doing but use to many years ago


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I love having this done. My wife uses a small glass toy on me once every couple months or so. Absolutely earth shattering orgasms each time!


thats hot


----------

